# Goals for 2012



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As we near the end of 2011, I find myself thinking of my goals for next year. The short winter days will allow me some additional learning time for reviewing methods, creating my training plans with tests and approaches.

So far, my plans include:

*Casey *
May he stay healthy, happy and energetic through this next year and continue playing at agility. He still possibly may get his CDX but it depends on his continued ability to jump. If he does get his CDX we will go directly into his UD. 

*Faelan*
Obedience
UD in the fall, start on his UDX quest
Agility
Open STD and start and/or finish his Excellent STD titles
Working distance so we can earn those JWW titles
Field
Perhaps finish his JH, but continue some training to keep and improve his handling skills for continued field work once my obedience and agility goals have been completed 

*Towhee*
Obedience
CD in the spring, before she goes into season
RA title perhaps by late summer

Finish and solidify her retrieve, continuing to work her in the basics for Utility and start scent articles once she loves her retrieve
Possibly her CDX in the late summer/early fall

Agility
Novice & Open agility titles throughout the year


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For Flip, these are my goals that I think we should reasonably be able to obtain unless we hit a roadblock:

- get kicked out of novice in a reasonable amount of time
- earn his CDX and UD
- get some OTCH points

Our goal that would be a bit more of a stretch to finish this year, but we'll make a go at it:

- OBHF (obedience dog hall of fame)


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont yet know all the lingo but my goals are as followed

Feb- pass and title in upland hunt test. 4 tests two days Feb 19th and 20th.( it would be an awesome birthday gift for me).

June and July put both HRC Started title and AKC JH title on my boy.
If money allows I would like to start Rally this summer.
Put some points towards Confirmation Champion in UKC.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I really really want a JH. I am already counting down the days until the first trial in April.

I want to be handling cold land blinds and I want to get her through water handling next year so that the following year we can hopefully run Senior.

Obedience...well like I said before we still are training for it but it definitely has a back seat to field training these days. I have decided I will show when I feel like it is together and not set a date of when it has to happen.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay...

Rally - RA title. 

I want to go for RE too, but that will depend on some of the new things. We haven't done them in fun matches, so no idea if he would nail them at trials. And I don't want to just show for a Q.  

Obedience -

Novice leg or two before the year is up. 

Jacks is going to be 4 and his stays are a LOT sounder than they were a year ago... so I'm in a happier place than I was last year at this time.

Other goal is to find other games to play to keep it fresh for us. Maybe hunt... even though the thread about blood on somebody's dog's fur completely grossed me out.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I just want my dogs to smile big every time we are in the ring, the rest is just icing on the cake.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A couple quick goals...
I'd really really like to get a SH on Tito this year, because I want to show him in the breed ring as a Hunting Retriever at National in September, and they have to be at least a SH.
I'd like to get his open level agility titles this year.
Guess that's about it, off the top of my head...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> I just want my dogs to smile big every time we are in the ring, the rest is just icing on the cake.


And to that I say, "Be careful what you wish for!" Anyone who has ever shown a dog that got zoomies in the ring, or one that got immense pleasure from licking on the dog next to him, knows exactly what I mean!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> And to that I say, "Be careful what you wish for!" Anyone who has ever shown a dog that got zoomies in the ring, or one that got immense pleasure from licking on the dog next to him, knows exactly what I mean!



I had the same thought.... 

Jacks has never zoomied in the ring, but he did drive me to do a verbal correction last winter when he got too "happy" and kept grabbing my clothes while heeling. 

Danny's version of happiness was zooming around the ring and RUNNING OUT to visit my mom. :doh:

Sammy (my sister's dog) would have a happy fit in the middle of the offleash heel, and do one of the following:

1. Leave the ring to visit the friendly people out there

2. Run around the ring and jump on the judge

3. Burst into a sudden happy fit and do happy zoomy circles which include jumping and literally kicking my sister in the rear. 

It took her 6 years to build up the confidence to go back into the ring after all of the shenadigans he put her through.  

Other dogs I've seen as a spectator... include jumping fences to go play with the friendly dog in the next ring. Or jumping the fence to retrieve somebody else's dumbbell... 

Or happily sitting at the start position, tail wagging, and watching their trainer complete the rest of the pattern...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Fisher: 
Get 4 MH passes to qualify for MN
3 Finished passes to earn HRCH
I'm wavering on whether to enter any more Quals or the MN, should we qualify.

Slater:
Earn SH
Show in Novice by the National and Eastern Regional

We have several trips planned. To Ohio in late April for the Cardigan national; Ohio over the summer for training & HTs; St. Louis in Sept. for the golden national. I would love for my guys to earn Triathlon awards at the national, something I've never done before.

Can we dig up our goals from the beginning of 2011?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> And to that I say, "Be careful what you wish for!" Anyone who has ever shown a dog that got zoomies in the ring, or one that got immense pleasure from licking on the dog next to him, knows exactly what I mean!


I would take the zoomies any day, over a sad sulky sac(like my Hank was). My Rivet is a total goof ball, but I always enjoy showing him! Yes, sillyness loses points and sometimes gives us an NQ, but I have learned so much about life from spending time with a him!

p.s. Rivet likes Papillions


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope for Titan to be well and healthy..I need to find some new goals..LOL!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> I hope for Titan to be well and healthy..I need to find some new goals..LOL!


Puppy, TDX, puppy, AX, puppy, AXJ, puppy, JH, puppy, WC, puppy.....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Susan took the words right out of my mouth (hands?)


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

*Ruby:* 

Agility: Finish that darn AXJ! We'll try for some MX/MXJ legs too, but after the AXJ, we're just there to have fun as long as she wants (but not too much fun as evidenced by the previous posts!). 

Obedience: Get another UD leg or hopefully two to finish that title and retire.

Field: Keep having fun. Hopefully polish our handling skills and enter a SH test or two.

*Piper: *

Agility: Finish our OJP title (one leg needed). Make good headway (if not finish) our AXP, AJP.

Obedience: Show in Novice. Start/finish RE. These plans may change depending on the amount of time I actually have.

Field: Keep having fun. Hopefully polish our handling skills and enter a SH test or two.

*Sage:*

Stay as healthy as possible for as long as possible. When his time comes, I hope the end comes fast and as non-painfully as possible.

*Me:*

Have this baby as early in April as s/he will come! I also hope this happens as fast and non-painfully as possible!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Planning on a big year for Jersey. We had a hugely successful 2011, so I'm hoping to ride on that momentum. Our 2012 goals are:
Agility: Finish our MX and MXJ titles (we currently have 5 std legs and 4 jww). Beyond that it'll just be about going out, having some fun, trying some new things and hopefully racking up some QQs. I don't expect a MACH by the end of the year, but I certainly wouldn't argue with it, LOL

Obedience: By the end of the year I want to be ring ready for Utility. I've been putting off obedience for the past year, so we have some ground to make back up there.

Field: Finish our JH (we passed our first attempt this December, so 3 more to go)

Oz and I have our work cut out for us too. Starting our first agility class in 2 weeks. And shortly after that, it'll be time to start doing a little bit in the way of formal agility (introducing fun retrieves, formalizing recalls, maybe even setting groundwork for sendouts. I'm hoping to set the framework while putting us in a good place for agility distance work... so obedience will be a bit secondary with him). 

Good luck to all of you on reaching your goals!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Boomer: have fun and enjoy another Christmas in 2012

Gladys: Pre-Novice
Gladys is hard to make goals for because she has maturity spurts and starts getting something when I least expect it ... sooo .....

.... continue training for Novice, RN, SH and when she is ready ~ woila!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

For my dogs to remain happy and healthy at 8 and 11-years-old!

Beyond that ... I'd like to earn a UD with Quiz and maybe some UDX legs, but I'm a cash-poor grad student now, so show entries aren't as frequent as they once were. Time is severely limited, too.

If I can swing it, I'd like to get back into an agility class with Quiz, too. Then maybe we'll show in AKC and see about MX and MXJ titles. He's so fast and wild out on the course that I know better than to show if we've not been consistently training.

And ... by the end of 2012 I will be 3/4 of the way done with my master's.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Can we dig up our goals from the beginning of 2011?


I found these:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...9027-its-time-again-goals-2011-your-dogs.html

I went through and I guess I missed it when it was going around, I couldn't find a post from me. I though I had. Oh well.

Dooley:
Achieve a CD as early as possible then start in Open.
Maybe try a Rally class.

Breeze:
Enter close Hunt Tests to see how she does.
Continue agility classes. 
Work towards entering Novice.
Start scoping out boyfriends for 2013.

Tag:
Continue to train in both field and obedience.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My husband is going to take a Novice CD class with Sasha in Feb. so hoping they can get the CD in 2012.
For Gunner our goal is to save his other eye!


----------



## Tavito1107 (Nov 24, 2011)

im sorry but i have a question, what all those terms means???? 

*
U-CD, Can. , CDX, JH, AX, AXJ, OF, JS-E, RS-E, GS-E, NAC, WCDex, SRD*,OJP


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I always love these goal threads!

Here are my competitive/training goals for 2012

*Mira*

For agility I would like fun runs at the Agility National Championship (NAC) in Reno in March and qualify her for the 2013 NAC. I want to start and finish her MACH3 and make it on the top 25 agility lists for QQs and points. 

In obedience I would like to finish her CD, need two more legs. I want to focus on her having really good attention and as much fun in the ring as we had when she NQed on the sit. We also need one more leg for her BN... may or may not finish that. 

For field I would like to finish her JH, we need one more leg so I am hoping there are some tests that do not conflict with agility, last year there were not a whole lot! I would also like to get back to training more often for field. If we can finish the JH early in the year, I want to start working toward her WCX.

*Barley*

The big goal for Barley in agility will be finishing up his MACH4, I am hoping to do that by March 31, and I plan on dropping him down to preferred so that I can qualify him for the NAC at the preferred level. In order to qualify for preferred at the NAC you need to only be entered in preferred April 1 - Nov 30... If he doesn't finish his MACH4 by then... Well I guess I will cross that bridge when I get there!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Tavito1107 said:


> im sorry but i have a question, what all those terms means????
> 
> *
> U-CD, Can. , CDX, JH, AX, AXJ, OF, JS-E, RS-E, GS-E, NAC, WCDex, SRD*,OJP



U-CD - UKC CD (UKC is another registry along the lines of the AKC) CD - Companion Dog (Obed, title)

Can - Usually precedes a title, stands for a Canadian title on an American dog

CDX - Companion Dog Excellent (obed. title)

JH - Junior Hunter (Hunt test title)

AX - Agility Excellent (agility title)

AXJ - Agility Excellent Jumpers with Weaves (agility title)

OF - Open Fast (agility title)

JS- E, RS-E, GS-E, NAC, WCDex - I believe the first 4 are agility titles in a registry other than AKC and the last is likely some sort of Working Certificate title from field

OJP - Open Jumpers Preferred (agaility title)

Hope that helped. :wave:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> U-CD - UKC CD (UKC is another registry along the lines of the AKC) CD - Companion Dog (Obed, title)
> 
> 
> JS- E, RS-E, GS-E, NAC, WCDex - I believe the first 4 are agility titles in a registry other than AKC and the last is likely some sort of Working Certificate title from field


You got most of them .... but WCDex is a Working Trial title. Working Trials are sort of like Schutzhund but w/o bitework. It's a mix of obedience, schutzhund-style jumping and a search-square. The first level title is WCD and the "ex" is a distinction for a particularly high score.

The other one on Quiz' string is SRD. That's a Senior Dock Dog from either Dock Dogs or Splash Dogs ... I forget.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> You got most of them .... but WCDex is a Working Trial title. Working Trials are sort of like Schutzhund but w/o bitework. It's a mix of obedience, schutzhund-style jumping and a search-square. The first level title is WCD and the "ex" is a distinction for a particularly high score.
> 
> The other one on Quiz' string is SRD. That's a Senior Dock Dog from either Dock Dogs or Splash Dogs ... I forget.


Oh, and the JS-E RS-GS-E are ASCA agility titles. ASCA is the Australian Shepherd Club of America, but they allow all breeds and mixed breeds at their performance events. The NAC is an agility title from NADAC, the North American Dog Agility Council.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't usually like to post goals as then I have something to remind me what I failed at. (My dad always instilled in me "If you reach your goals that means you set them too low" )

But here goes. First and foremost - a healthy and happy year with all three. EVERYTHING else is just for me. 

*Lucy*
Retrieve the morning paper everyday following our morning walks.
*
Oriana*
Start our attempt to earn her UDX. We aare entered in a few shows in January and February and will re-access if we should go on or stop and continue to polish off those "ruff" edges. LOL
We will not enter any more hunt tests until we are able to get enough flyers in training to fix her recall/mouth issues. It is possible that we will not show at all next year. 

*Brooke*
We will continue to train and work on "attention" in obedience with as many matches as I can get her to. Will continue to train open and utility exercises to keep it even MORE fun. If it goes as planned maybe begin to enter trials in the fall. 
As for field I believe she will be ready for Junior and WC by the fall. time will tell. We will start on some basic handling also.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> You got most of them .... but WCDex is a Working Trial title. Working Trials are sort of like Schutzhund but w/o bitework. It's a mix of obedience, schutzhund-style jumping and a search-square. The first level title is WCD and the "ex" is a distinction for a particularly high score.
> 
> The other one on Quiz' string is SRD. That's a Senior Dock Dog from either Dock Dogs or Splash Dogs ... I forget.



Very cool. 
I was going too guess the SRD was likely some Search and Rescue Dog designation.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> Very cool.
> I was going too guess the SRD was likely some Search and Rescue Dog designation.


I wish. He'd probably be an ace at SAR work!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> Boomer: have fun and enjoy another Christmas in 2012
> 
> Gladys: Pre-Novice
> Gladys is hard to make goals for because she has maturity spurts and starts getting something when I least expect it ... sooo .....
> ...


Whoops I thought of something I forgot .. I don't expect Gladys to be ready for SH in 2012, but she could be ready to run NAHRA hunter stake with some training in trailing. Since she already found birds (and bird parts  hunting this year, I think she'll already know what to do.

So we'll be looking for some of those although I tend to doubt we'll find enough in our area to title in one year without travelling. 

That will be a fun goal.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Alright, I've been thinking about these... Should be interesting to see what really ends up happening. 

Mocha: Keep her healthy and happy for as long as possible. 

Riot
Field: I really would like to get his JH in 2012, and get him handling well. Get through swim-by and have him running cold blinds (or close to cold blinds). I would LOVE to get to the Golden Specialty and try for his WC. Not sure if that trip is going to happen...
Obedience: Be ready for Novice, but I probably will show in Beginners Novice to test the waters first. Maybe even Rally, which I have never done. 
Agility: take a beginners class (or at least encourage my husband to do so)! But it will need to be without jumps, considering Ri's possible elbow issues. 

Me: Graduate!!! Followed immediately by getting a job so I can make money to fund my dog sports. And stay positive!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Hopefully, Senior/Seasoned legs for us.

Try and get in some sort of ring, Rally, Beginners Novice. I think I maybe allergic to rings. Just the thought of them makes me sick to my stomach and skin itch.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

They have a salve for that!:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow.... goals.... 

*Gabby* - I hope to be on track to finish her CD at Golden National in September. I know it won't be easy, but I think she will be ready I just don't know about me. In agility I want to get her "playing with me" a bit better, following my motion, then hopefully start to trial. It would be fun to have some agility titles on our name by the end of the year. Continue with the transition work in field, and finish her JH. 

*Teddi* - I hope she too might be able to get her CD at National. She will be a tougher goal. She has all the ingredients, a dynamic heel, and when she is ON she is ON. It's just convincing her to be "on" and stay "on" for her entire time in the ring. I think if she gets positive feedback when she is "in the ring", by that I mean she realizes she is the center of attention, she will turn it on. She LOVES to be on display. The actual hardest move for her for the CD will be the stand for exam. She is SUCH a social dog.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

One goal I do have for this year, other than having my dogs happy in the ring, is to be able to stay focused on obedience ALL year!! 2011 was the first year I was able to accomplish that, and I feel great about it!! In other years, I have bounced between obedience, agility, tracking, field, and not training at all. While many people can do multiple sports without any problems, I have always struggled with keeping focus, and attention on things, and by focusing on one thing in dog training, it has helped me stay on track, but also given me hope that I can possible lead it into other things in my life 

Another goal I have it to make sure Michelle either has a puppy, or is expecting a puppy by the end of 2012:dblthumb2


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> One goal I do have for this year, other than having my dogs happy in the ring, is to be able to stay focused on obedience ALL year!! 2011 was the first year I was able to accomplish that, and I feel great about it!! In other years, I have bounced between obedience, agility, tracking, field, and not training at all. While many people can do multiple sports without any problems, I have always struggled with keeping focus, and attention on things, and by focusing on one thing in dog training, it has helped me stay on track, but also given me hope that I can possible lead it into other things in my life
> 
> Another goal I have it to make sure Michelle either has a puppy, or is expecting a puppy by the end of 2012:dblthumb2


 Still working on that.. I was flattered when a breeder friend asked if I would consider one of her puppies but I want one out of either Apollo or Titan.. but if I ever wanted a breed dog I know where to go...and before anyone gets their back up.... There is nothing wrong with a breed dog.. I want a puppy from my line!:wave:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Still working on that.. I was flattered when a breeder friend asked if I would consider one of her puppies but I want one out of either Apollo or Titan.. but if I ever wanted a breed dog I know where to go...and before anyone gets their back up.... There is nothing wrong with a breed dog.. I want a puppy from my line!:wave:


LOL! I know what you mean I am sure you will find your little bundle of hellion(sp?) before the year is out! Come on crazy fire puppy:FIREdevil!!


Hehehe!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, I have decided that I need to enter Rivet in atleast 1 class at an agility trial.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay so I finally figured out a new goal.. I want to finish Titan's NAP leg to get his title.. Then we will have his VCD1... and if it goes really well maybe try for the next level...Jessica really needs to come up here for a few weekends...Pretty....please.......
????


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My goals are small next to everyone else's. I just want Buddy to stop running away by escaping the house, hopefully stop counter surfing, not cry when I leave him for 10 minutes to take a shower, and not jump/hump every new person he meets. Hopefully by the end of the year I will have improved with dogged dedication and stopped one of these behaviors.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You know you two, we have really nice weather here this time of year!! How about you carpool and come down here and do some agility!!!! I am brilliant!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

The weather up here is almost as nice ......ROFL!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We have a beach!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey! If you go down and visit Jessica, I'll come down too and we can make a party of it!!! Jessica has beaches!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe Jessica(and the dogs) should come up here this summer!!


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Hopefully to get an RA, and maybe a CD. I really need to learn how agility titles work since we are starting our 2nd agility class this weekend. Not that I expect to earn any in the near future, but I still like to know what people are talking about so I don't come across as a total noob.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Hey! If you go down and visit Jessica, I'll come down too and we can make a party of it!!! Jessica has beaches!!!


Can we come too? I have wingers I can bring.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have one remote winger!!!

Seriously though. I read these posts all the time. One of these years I am totally going to plan a trip...

And I would welcome anyone in San Diego!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't have anything to bring but a crazy dog. Can I come too?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I have one remote winger!!!
> 
> Seriously though. I read these posts all the time. One of these years I am totally going to plan a trip...
> 
> And I would welcome anyone in San Diego!!!


Hey, we could run a triple I have two!



Loisiana said:


> I don't have anything to bring but a crazy dog. Can I come too?


What are you talking about nothing to bring. I would love to train obedience with you. i bet you could help me whip me feet into heeling pattern shape. 

Just think, it would be an obedience, agility, field fest.....with a beach!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am thinking we should plan to attend a show somewhere inbetween all of us!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Stretchdrive said:


> I am thinking we should plan to attend a show somewhere inbetween all of us!


GRCA National, Texas 2013!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> GRCA National, Texas 2013!


Where in Texas?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Wichita Falls, TX


That is only like 13-14 hours from here. I would have to know a good 6-8 months ahead of time which days obedience would be on, or I would not be able to get off work.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am sure you will be able to find out. I think they already posted a preliminary schedule somewhere... Just take a few extra days off just in case. You can do agility and WC!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I can see myself doing agility, but not a WC, my dogs are horrible cheaters!!

I have been considering switching to agility after I get Filly's UD.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't think they usually setup situations in a WC where the dog can cheat!

I think you can still focus on obedience and just do some training at home for agility and enter Novice. That would be fun!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> I don't think they usually setup situations in a WC where the dog can cheat!
> 
> I think you can still focus on obedience and just do some training at home for agility and enter Novice. That would be fun!


That would be one busy week!! What all did you do in 2009?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Stretchdrive said:


> That would be one busy week!! What all did you do in 2009?


It was a very busy week! We went in 2010 and did as much as we could! We started with a Colorado (not related to the National) agility trial, then at the National: Agility, the CCA, rally, team rally, BN in obedience, ending with the WC. It was a blast and Mira earned a Triathlon Award!  Trip of a lifetime!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> It was a very busy week! We went in 2010 and did as much as we could! We started with a Colorado (not related to the National) agility trial, then at the National: Agility, the CCA, rally, team rally, BN in obedience, ending with the WC. It was a blast and Mira earned a Triathlon Award!  Trip of a lifetime!


That was one awesome year, and trip!! I would definately need traveling companions for a fun trip like that!!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: 2013 National

My club, the Dallas Ft.Worth Metro Golden Retriever Club is hosting the 2013 National. Jodie had posted the tentative schedule in the Events section: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-events/103962-2013-tentative-schedule.html

As we get closer to the date, I'll update that section in the Event part of the forum. I think those competing in agility and obedience will really like the facility. It's new and several members of my club have been there several times for agility trials and really like it. And if anyone gets tired of "dog stuff", there are casinos relatively close by!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> For Flip, these are my goals that I think we should reasonably be able to obtain unless we hit a roadblock:
> 
> - get kicked out of novice in a reasonable amount of time
> - earn his CDX and UD
> ...


Well we can check off the first goal already! First trial of the year and Flip earned HIT and got us kicked out of novice. If only all the goals would be that easy!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Filly, CDX, and UD(she is doing quite well with utility, but we will see if I stick with obedience long enough), Agility training, and possibly a trial in the just before the new year.

Rivet, Agility, training and trialing

I am someone that likes to spend a lot of time training, so my dogs will not be shown unless I know for sure they will do well. of course an NQ is acceptible


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Megora said:


> Or happily sitting at the start position, tail wagging, and watching their trainer complete the rest of the pattern...


My biggest fear!! I've actually had nightmares about that happening.

Our team goals for the year (after consulting with the boys):

OTCHX for Casey--(like the Am. UDX)--so far getting a double Q is like winning the lottery...not happening!

CD and CDX for Samson--he is in his first real trial this weekend, and I am crossing my fingers that novice will not be a long journey for us. He is trained through open right now, so hopefully we will be ready to compete in open by May or so. ...continue working on utility exercises with him.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Stretchdrive said:


> I just want my dogs to smile big every time we are in the ring, the rest is just icing on the cake.


 
I finally got that big smile a couple weeks ago at a UKC show in novice B. Our scores with that smile ended up being a 199, and a 199.5.

I am done showing for the year, so I can post my 2012 accomplishments now. Filly earned her CDX with 2 HITs, She also finished her UCD, and URO1 this year. No UD, we just got too caught up in the many surprise events of the summer. We did make great progress, but are yet to go in the Utility ring for the first time. I am currently only focusing on Agility now.

I never got Rivet into agility, since he was leased to a 12 year old 4-Her over the summer, but they did get champion grad open(all ages), and Grand Champion Rally Excellent(all ages, and a really tough course!). I am back to training Rivet now, and we are working on agility only.

Michelle got her puppy!!

I think 2012 was a pretty good year:dblthumb2


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We did fine. Got the SH, and the WCX as well.
Did get the open level agility titles....and excellent....and several legs toward master....
So I guess it was a good year.
Lost my Toby dog.
Tiny continues healthy.
Life is good.




hotel4dogs said:


> A couple quick goals...
> I'd really really like to get a SH on Tito this year, because I want to show him in the breed ring as a Hunting Retriever at National in September, and they have to be at least a SH.
> I'd like to get his open level agility titles this year.
> Guess that's about it, off the top of my head...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Megora said:


> Okay...
> 
> Rally - RA title.
> 
> ...


Well... I regret we didn't do any other games this year, but I did get our obedience goals and THEN SOME. 

No Rally Excellent and I'm not really sure if I'm interested at this point? It really depends on what happens down the road.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well 2012 wasn't too bad a year for us. 

*Lucy*

Still retrieving the morning paper each morning - although the Thursday paper with all the Black Friday ads was too much for her. 
She also came out to finish her Rally Novice title at my Golden Club's specialty with two first places AND best of all - we celebrated her 12th barkday!!! :banana:

*Oriana* 

Well the shows we had planned for early in the year went rather well so we entered some more. Although the rough areas were still present she was amazingly consistent. She qualified in 21 of 24 classes in 12 trials to finish her UDX title. She even managed a High Combined at a Specialty show. We then stopped showing, continuing to work on improving scores and showing only at some close by specialties and clubs I am members trials. We are again entering trials early next year to see where we are and then will decide if we might try for anything further in obedience at this time. 
Field was not as successful - likely due in large part to not getting to work with enough live flyers. We entered a JH test back in June and had the same mouth issue. We worked real hard on the mouth issue over the suffer and entered a WCX. She broke on the flyer! :doh: So we worked REAL hard on that. Now she is not going on the second and/or third bird. :banghead: So nothing in field other than lots of training which is fine with her.
She will turn 5 years old in March so there is still plenty of time to work on the obedience and field issues.


*Brooke*

Brooke surpassed my plans and hopes in obedience. We actually came out is Novice in late spring and did very nicely including going High in Trial over several OTCh dogs. :nchuck: Then over the summer I decided to see where we were in Open and entered a couple of trials. She went 3 for 3 with very respectable scores averaging 195.5 for the three legs.  Late summer I got a little over ambitious and entered some trials outdoors in Utility. She was NOT ready but that is all on me. We plan to try again early next year indoors. We are matching every weekend in November, December and January when not entered in trials.
We had a good year training for field but did not enter any JH tests. Did run a couple of WC's to find she has an issue with cripples. Two of the three tests her flyer was not dead. The one test it was dead she brought back both marks only yo no go on the water. :doh:
But at 2 years of age still even more time to fix everything. 





AmbikaGR said:


> I don't usually like to post goals as then I have something to remind me what I failed at. (My dad always instilled in me "If you reach your goals that means you set them too low" )
> 
> But here goes. First and foremost - a healthy and happy year with all three. EVERYTHING else is just for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We still have one more trial before the year is up but it won't effect any results here



Loisiana said:


> For Flip, these are my goals that I think we should reasonably be able to obtain unless we hit a roadblock:
> 
> - get kicked out of novice in a reasonable amount of time


Check: we went HIT our first trial of the year, which kicked us out of novice



> - earn his CDX and UD


Check: earned CDX the last weekend in May, immediately moved up to utility, and earned the UD (and one UDX leg) in July



> - get some OTCH points


Check: well, I did say "some", so three counts as reaching our goal, right? :



> Our goal that would be a bit more of a stretch to finish this year, but we'll make a go at it:
> 
> - OBHF (obedience dog hall of fame)


We need three more high in trials for that. The reason I said it would be a stretch to finish this year is because I knew I wasn't planning on showing in open right after earning the UD, and we're a whole lot more likely to get HITs out of open than out of utility.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

2012 is drawing to a close already !



Sunrise said:


> *Casey *
> May he stay healthy, happy and energetic through this next year and continue playing at agility. He still possibly may get his CDX but it depends on his continued ability to jump. If he does get his CDX we will go directly into his UD.


Casey is doing very well and has had to take his Metacam once this past year - not bad for an almost 12 year old. He is learning that perhaps a log that is over his shoulder height is not really meant to be jumped anymore (the time he needed Metacam). He is happily teaching Brady new methods of playing and joyously taking hikes and training.



Sunrise said:


> *Faelan*
> Obedience
> UD in the fall, start on his UDX quest
> Agility
> ...


Utility work was put on a hold due to a nose/throat injury that resulted in his needing a 'procedure', antibiotics, anti-inflammatories etc. His scent articles are once again becoming solid 

He has finished his Open titles in Agility and has his Exc STD title with some PACH points to boot. This is with limited showing so I am very proud of him.

He earned his JH and is in training for his SH/MH work. Possibly next spring he will be hitting the tests for his SH.




Sunrise said:


> *Towhee*
> Obedience
> CD in the spring, before she goes into season
> RA title perhaps by late summer
> ...


Towhee had an amazing litter this past summer. I decided she herself needs a little more maturity before she hits the obedience and rally rings. Her basics are all taught and are in the proofing and polishing stages for Novice and Open, she now loves to retrieve and is starting on her Utility work.

Towhee had very few Agility trials this year - I pulled her from all trials around the time she was due to go into season (2x this year) and for the 4 months of pregnancy, whelping & raising her litter; then chose to get her back into shape for another few months - she is still a bit underweight but both her weight & coat are improving. She will hopefully fit in a weekend of trials before her next season to close out the year,

*Completely Unplanned*
A puppy who goes by the name of Brady. He is doing very well on his puppy basics and house training. He has taken time away from the other dogs, but he too boards the field school bus, and I am giving him Obedience and Agility foundations . His field teacher already has him retrieving, he loves his wings, he comes in on the whistle and is learning impulse control with both Frank and myself addressing this. He sits, downs, stands, comes (usually), does front crosses, goes between stanchions, tugs, touches and a whole host of other things. He is, and will be for probably another 8 months, limited to jump bumps with stanchions but is learning to go over these as well.

Overall a very good year I think.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> LOL! I know what you mean I am sure you will find your little bundle of hellion(sp?) before the year is out! Come on crazy fire puppy:FIREdevil!!
> 
> 
> Hehehe!!


How about a Sun"fire" puppy...lol .


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Hopefully, Senior/Seasoned legs for us.
> 
> Try and get in some sort of ring, Rally, Beginners Novice. I think I maybe allergic to rings. Just the thought of them makes me sick to my stomach and skin itch.


Field- UKC Seasoned Title (HR) and 3 Senior legs accomplished. 

Sigh, I still haven't gotten up the nerve to get in "The Ring". We are schedule for a couple upcoming fun matches.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I didnt get to do as much as I wanted I didnt have the funds since I lost my job a yr ago. 
I got one HRC started pass, his CGC and TDI and one rally Novice A leg plus he got his UKC show champion title. I guess that isnt too bad when I write it all out.


----------

